# Minerals for Cows



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

Not sure that I understand the mineral needs of cattle.....anyone provide a "short course" for me?

How do you know if your cows are in need of minerals? What would you be looking for in "mineral" deficient cattle? And for a small herd, would a "range" mineral block meet the needs?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

In my opinion, every herd no matter how small will benefit from a source of free-choice loose minerals. Your feed store probably has many different types, some formulated for your specific area and some even for the different times of the year in your area. If you have MFA's up there, I know they do that.
We keep loose minerals out in a simple mineral feeder I made almost 8 years ago now. Its getting pretty banged up and I'll need to knock together a new one soon. Its simply a square box made of wood with three walls, a top and bottom and the fourth wall is open with just a lip on the bottom to keep the cows from spilling the mineral. It has a bolt through the top and I hang this from a tree in whatever pasture the cows are in at the time. Mineral should be situated near water so the cows are likely to eat more.
Lack of certain minerals can exhibit itself in many ways. Copper deficiency can show itself in many ways. From scruffy hair, slow shedding out of winter coat in the spring(also signs of worms, which a lack of copper also will allow the cow to be more susceptable to worms....  ) to not breeding properly. Lack of Selenium can cause breeding and calving problems...the list goes on. A "poor doer" sometimes just needs a good source of mineral and a good worming.
Sorry to ramble on. In my opinion, loose minerals are the best. They do need to be kept available and dry.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree with the above post.

Buy loose, the blocks are pretty useless.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

travlnusa said:


> I agree with the above post.
> 
> Buy loose, the blocks are pretty useless.


The above is true.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

travlnusa said:


> I agree with the above post.
> 
> Buy loose, the blocks are pretty useless.


thats all they use around here the brown mineral salt blocks and they all have good looking cows


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I have had a "mineral block" (my kids call if cow pepper, as it is near the white salt block) out for the cows.....and they have used it.....will check into the loose minerals at MFA. I see bags of "loose mineral" at the local Orchelens store, but wasn't sure what I needed......could I mix the loose mineral into the range cubes and corn that I feed periodically?


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

NWMO said:


> I have had a "mineral block" (my kids call if cow pepper, as it is near the white salt block) out for the cows.....and they have used it.....will check into the loose minerals at MFA. I see bags of "loose mineral" at the local Orchelens store, but wasn't sure what I needed......could I mix the loose mineral into the range cubes and corn that I feed periodically?



Keep mineral free choice in it's own feeder. Cows will eat it when needed.


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

We use mineral licks, mainly with additional copper. This deficiency shows up in black cattle as an orange stripe down the backbone - the wider the stripe, the greater the deficiency


----------



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

use loose minerals along with your regular salt block.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Philip said:


> We use mineral licks, mainly with additional copper. This deficiency shows up in black cattle as an orange stripe down the backbone - the wider the stripe, the greater the deficiency


Yes, and a slight copper deficiency can show up as curly hair with orange tips to it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Loose minerals have salt in them and salt is the main reason cattle will spend time licking at it. Putting out loose minerals *and* a salt block is not a very good idea because some cows will get their salt needs from the block, thus not getting the other minerals as they may not bother with the loose mineral too. 
Keeping a loose mineral out free-choice is better than feeding it mixed in their grain ration. Not only is some wasted as it falls to the bottom and generally gets left, you may be feeding them more or less than they need.


----------



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

Why is loose minerals preferred over the block?? :help:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

ostrichlady said:


> Why is loose minerals preferred over the block?? :help:


A block they can lick and lick all day without getting all they need. Loose minerals they can take as much as they need fast then go back to grazing......equalling more milk or meat, whichever is your goal. A block is better than nothing, but loose is much better than block.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

this summer we noticed that the cows didn't have loose minerals. We bought a bag and put some on the ground and they ate it like cocane. We offered it everyday and they went after it every day until they got their fill, then they barely touched it. It made a believer out of me. Now we have a round above the ground mineral feeder that they can access any time they like.

I am not even close to being an expert on cows, but this seemed to help the cows, they look really healthy.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Here is a mineral feeder and an insecticide applicator that I made earlier this month. I have already sent 200+ lbs. of loose minerals and nearly 2 gallons of insecticide/oil through the device. Simple, enduring and cheap
http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i237/agmantoo/SMIDispenser/


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

agmantoo, that is really neat. I see a blue rain barrel? an opening cut in it and what is the red thing on top? And, do you have dairy cows that use this?
I know that I was told to treat my jersey different from beef cattle when it came to fly repellant.

that is a cool photo, thanks.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Yes, that is a recycled plastic barrel mounted in a 24.5 inch truck tire. The red device is a baby pig waterer mounted to hold permethrin for low dosage control of lice as a dribble/wipe-on.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

Permethron is what I was told to use for my jersey. Super!

Thanks, I will show this to my dh, this is something that we can do. Thanks so much, I am glad I saw this, it solves a big problem for us.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

agmantoo,
Do you still use this type of mineral feeder with the insecticide applicator? Any improvements/issues?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

AGMAN:
...we have several of those blue barrel mineral feeders.. could you provide some basic instructions about adding the 'baby pig waterer' on the top..that would seem to be an excellent system that we can add right onto what we have although my barrels have a round hole, could we mount the orange unit just above the hole? I can see that the goal is for the permethrin to be rubbed right onto their backs...thanks


----------

